# No Sexual Kisses



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

My wife and I are both 54. She always wants good-by kiss or a general I love you kiss during the day, and a good-night kiss. However, for the last 2 years she wants no sexual sensual kisses at all period. She will turn her head from me while making love. It makes me feel rejected and nasty.

I am a clean person and brush my teeth 2-3 times a day, work out 6 days a week and weigh 165lb. Kind of hurts my self-esteem, feelings etc. makes me feel like I am nasty to her. so what’s the deal? Is it Menopause? Have any of you ladies done that to your man ?.. and why did you do it?.. Ladies help me understand.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a lady, but do you hold her at night when you sleep? If so, try not doing it and see how long it takes for her to mention it. And at the same time, you can tell her how you feel. Could also try not giving her kisses during the day. That should grab her attention and then you can talk about the kissing issue.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Sexy Moves: The Ten Second Kiss | Married Man Sex Life

A passionate kiss is very intimate. 

So read the link above.


I believe in long slow deep soft wet kisses that last three days


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you asked her specifically? My husband did this to me and there was a reason for it. I had to push and push to get an answer and it turned out to be something really really stupid and something really really fixable.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I quit kissing as the first step toward ending our marriage. Did not realize that at the time, but looking back, I know that was when it started. 

It could be something simple, like Mavash says. Or it could be something really big. Read up on the "Walk Away Wife" and see if you have treated your wife like that, ignoring what was important to her, etc. If it rings true, then you know what you are dealing with. If not, then keep pushing her to tell you. 
You could stop initiating sex and see if she notices or cares. That might be an answer in and of itself.

Oh, and my situation had nothing to do with menopause. It had to do with all the resentment toward my (now ex) husband.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

sisters359.....to answer your question I stopped initiating sex for 6 weeks she didn't seem to care or notice.....I stopped the hugs and kisses during the day ,that really bothered her and I became cold and distant ( as a last resort) her attitude about sex and sensual kisses changed ,its not a problem now. 

I guess I am looking back as to why it happened in the first place. I probably will never know , just thought someone here may have experienced something similar.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is not a kisser during sex and does the head turn move, as well, after I went down on her. Very few times will I get her to give in. I love to kiss while I'm cumming and have been semi-forceful to do so. She seemed to go with it in the moment of passion, especially if she was having an orgasm, too.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

40isthenew20 said:


> My wife is not a kisser during *sex and does the head turn move, as well, after I went down on her.* Very few times will I get her to give in. I love to kiss while I'm cumming and have been semi-forceful to do so. She seemed to go with it in the moment of passion, especially if she was having an orgasm, too.


Hint hint


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Kissing is one of life's greatest pleasures for me and yes even after he goes down on me, love it. 

Sounds like you need a serious talk with your wife OP


----------

